# Settled down in the North



## Kate Westcoast (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a fixed address for the first time in my adult life. It's a funny address as I cannot receive mail or anything like that so what really is the point... I live 150 km from the nearest town of Stewart BC (pop 500 people) on the border of Hyder, Alaska, and 400 km to the nearest civilization like where you can find things you actually need. If you go north from me, you wont get cell service for 900 more kilometers. I fucking love it here. 

Where I live I don't have to pay rent, and I don't have to pay for food. I get paid to make people happy on their grand road trip to Alaska. It seems like everybody I meet is crossing off something on their bucket list and that makes me happy. 

I've been living here for almost a year now and not one day has gone by where I have thought " Man, I wish I lived in a town." 

I didnt think my luck could get better until I met Jasper. Jasper is an Alaskan husky who was abandoned by a hitch hiker south of here. A friend of mine who works for a survey company for power lines in the area spotted him and contacted me. My life seems complete, I have never had so much love in my life. So if any one is headed to Alaska this summer make sure you stop by the Bell 2 Lodge host of Last frontier Heliskiing and say hello. You can't miss it. 







We were coming back from Alaska the other day and crossing the border the guard noted that we lived a nomadic lifestyle because we sleep in our tent for one week of the month. It took be aback because I just felt how we lived was completely normal and I have never been so settled down.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 8, 2016)

that last pic..


----------



## wizehop (Jul 9, 2016)

Jeez, that's all pretty epic. You gotta fill us in on how your surviving, food ext...


----------

